# Reemplazo de IC LA78041



## soydeboca7 (Ago 8, 2013)

Buen dia,quisiera saber de algun reemplazo de un LA78041,he leido en la internet que lo reemplazan por un TDA8172,TDA9302,STV9325,AN5522,etc,pero yo miro los datasheets de cada uno y no coinciden los pines.


----------



## jesica (Ago 9, 2013)

Te fijaste el la 78045


----------



## carohugo (Sep 28, 2013)

LA 78045.......ajustalo bien a su disipador


----------

